# TiVo R Plus and Ipad connect problems



## clarified (Oct 31, 2013)

The iPad connects fine in the same room but when we move to the bedroom it loses the connect... You tell it to find and it does then 2 to 6 mins later it loses it again. we are not talking about a big move here. wireless router is about the same distance from ether local. all of 30 ft. signal is strong at both locals... also can not download to the ipad. thanks bobby


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like a networking problem. I have a similar problem in my bedroom. I ended up getting a new 3 antenna N access point and then moving upstairs so I could get good coverage throughout my house.


----------



## clarified (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah something to do with the tivo and rounter.... Im running wifi on the tivo to router.... are there settings? on the router...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not going to work. Your TiVo has to be hard wired to the router for streaming to function correctly.


----------



## clarified (Oct 31, 2013)

Agh I thought so!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clarified (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I'm back no go so I replaced my router. With a really good router, wish I'd done that months ago. But still nogo. Help! No down load no streaming. Damn it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

What happens when you try to download or stream to the iPad? Even if it loses connection to the router every few minutes it should at least start the download or stream...


----------



## clarified (Oct 31, 2013)

Well same problem 2 different routers one cheap one high end by 2 diff manufactures. Told TiVo want to replace now they want a cc and will charge it. I have already spent over 700. I'm not happy at all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

